# old vid of paddy eating a marble cray



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

love the soundtrack!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

His eyes really look like they light up when he sees the cray Happy puffer!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

he likes his big cray dinner once in a while


----------

